# my macbook G4 is frozen with a small finder symbol in the middle of a white screen



## sbrad (Dec 14, 2008)

Last night my macbook "froze", even the colored circled stopped spinning. I tried to turn it off with no sucess. This morning, the screen is white with a tiny "finder" logo in the center, which switches back and forth to a question mark. I have been able to turn it off, and restart, but get the same result each time. As well, on the restart, the computer makes loud scratching noises?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say your hard drive just died. That flashing folder means that the Mac can't find any OS to boot with. You can put the restore CD that came with it in the drive and boot from that and see if it sees the hard drive, but I'm betting it will not.


----------

